# multies shell dwellers



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

hey guys another thread.. 

so recently i set up a 70 gal for my multies and instead of using black sand i bought fine crushed coral but compared to the sand its still much bigger

and after doing some more reading about multies, i read that they tend to move the sand around alot and also fills their shells for breeding and secure purposes.

so now.. i m wondering if its a Must for multies to have sand in order to breed?
because i m really looking forward to seeing a bigger colony as right now theres 23 multies sharing close to 60 shells.

thanks again guys !


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I kept multie's for years, with crushed coral with no problems. They are tough, and if they want the substrate moved they will move it!!! You shouldn't have a problem with the crushed coral, is it caribsea?

My multie's were in a 33 gallon with probably close to 75 shells, you pretty much couldn't see the substrate. That is one thing I found was to make sure you had enough shells, if not, the aggression starts.

Multie's are fascinating I thoroughly enjoyed my tank when I had it.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

i m not quite sure what kind of crush coral they are, just bought it in a bucket full from kings ed

and they are all around an inch atm, so maybe too young to start breeding

where did you purchase your shells?


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i got my shells from a lady off of ebay she has tons deffrent kinds i got whale eye sells


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I got alot of my shells from The Gourmet Warehouse on Hastings. Then I found a few ppl on ebay that had them, they were the good escargot shells with large openings, as that is what they need.

Yes if your multie's are young they wont breed quite yet.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

My multies dig around in regular gravel no problem. I've read that keeping them in sand lets them exhibit more of their natural digging behavior. I have 5 multies and 3 shells, but they seem to be just as happy with all the little caves I have.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks guys, i will order in more shells then, i just didnt like the look of having a full substrate of shells but to just have the back end filled with shells


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

this is who i ordered mine through tells the size of the Shell and the opening size Florida Shells and Gifts - Seashells, Starfish and Nautical Beach Decor


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks!

and quick question instead of starting a new thread
if i plug a 3 pin to a 2 pin plug, would that cause my light fixture bulbs to burn out?
as mine just went out on me today, i was wondering if thats the cause?


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

no it is just a ground the third pin should be ok do that sometimes with laptop power cord


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Dont worry if your substrate is full of shells, this is what mine used to look like, and they loved it, especially when the breeding started.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i have a question on here don't mean to hijack but i ordered new shells i was wondering when i put my new ones in should i leave the shells that they are inhabiting now or is it OK to replace them all it is LEPIDIOLAMPROLOGUS HECQUI
shell dwellers i am talking about. oh yes that multie tank looks awsome fishwife


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> i have a question on here don't mean to hijack but i ordered new shells i was wondering when i put my new ones in should i leave the shells that they are inhabiting now or is it OK to replace them all it is LEPIDIOLAMPROLOGUS HECQUI
> shell dwellers i am talking about. oh yes that multie tank looks awsome fishwife


Thanks 

Unless you KNOW FOR SURE that the shell dwellers *ARE NOT* IN the older shells, I wouldn't take the older ones out when you put the new ones in. I am sure as you know, shellies hide very well in their shells, so even if you think they aren't in there, its a good chance they are.

Are you just trying to replace your older shells with better ones for the fish? and thats why you want to take the older ones out.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

yes just wanna replace with ones more from there lake


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

there is a good article in the cichlid-forum library about getting shellies out.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

pistolpete said:


> there is a good article in the cichlid-forum library about getting shellies out.


It works! I modified it somewhat, fill a bucket of water to the top, a few rocks on the bottom for the shellies to hide. Place a piece of eggcrate cut to size so it wedges into the upper top portion of the bucket with the eggcrate running horizontal (flat). Place suspect shells hole facing down. Check your bucket an hour later and hopefully you'll find a few shellies hiding in the rocks.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

good news, i got frys ! heh


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats!!! You;ll enjoy them.


----------

